# Reliable Blank Pistols....???



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

I have searched the posts and am hearing more negative than positive....

Anyone have one lasting a few years after constant use....???


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got a 10 yo Days End six shooter starter gun. Works great!

If I had to but another, given whats available, I'd go to a gun shop and get a cheap .22 cal pistol.
Get a weld done on the muzzel and the breech so that it can't fire a bullet.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

The Alpha pistol is working out real well, but it will never replace the old Days End 6 shooter.
________
Buy easy vape


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Pistols*

I wish the Alpha came in an 8 hole cylinder model.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I just saw that [tbicatalog.com] has NEF .32 blank pistols, probably 5 shot and "shotgun inserts" to allow them to shoot primers. More money than an ALPHA though.
John


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Dresslers Dog Supply has or had recently the NEF .22 and.32 cal blank pistols for $ 122.00. Thats a good price and they shipped promptly.
They dont have the .209 but from my first hand experience with the Alfas
I elected to buy the NEF .22s and pay a little more for the blanks.


----------

